# 1945 Safticycle for sale on auction



## stingrayhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

Here is a link to a unique scooter for sale.

http://smithsales.auctionflex.com/s...579&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------

